# Steering Wheel, Tilt, Telescopic



## mmpower (Oct 6, 2004)

My 1997 540i has power tilt, telescopic, It does not retract when you pull the key, can this be programmed at the BMW dealership? Also what other features may be programmed,seat exit, etc. that is not covered in the owners manual?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Here is a list of dealer programmable options:
Car Memory/Key Memory settings

Yours falls under the pre9/98 production so be sure to look at the right symbol. And these must be done at a dealer or independent BMW shop, they are not DIY.

Also, if it does not move when it should, or if your seat memory is acting up, it could be a seat control module. That module controls the seat and the steering column.


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

mmpower said:


> My 1997 540i has power tilt, telescopic, It does not retract when you pull the key, can this be programmed at the BMW dealership? Also what other features may be programmed,seat exit, etc. that is not covered in the owners manual?


Mark is right about the seat control module, but in your case it's not capable of the comfort exit feature, which came in '98. You should be able to get that working if you get a new one. However, it's very likely a new vertical adjustment motor for the steering column may also be required.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

M.Wong said:


> Here is a list of dealer programmable options:
> Car Memory/Key Memory settings
> 
> Yours falls under the pre9/98 production so be sure to look at the right symbol. And these must be done at a dealer or independent BMW shop, they are not DIY.
> ...


Do you have a list for the 2005 530i ? The only programable option I can find that the dealer has to set is the Day Time Running Lights.
Thank you


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

If the dealer plugs your car in to their MODIC computer, it should show all the settings... here is an example from an E60:


Car:-
Recirculated air memory............................not active
A/C off with AUTO......................................not active
1-touch function,close pass. wind.............active
1-touch function,open pass. wind.............active
1-touch function,close driv. wind...............active
1-touch function,open driv. wind...............active
Mirror folding.............................................not active
1-touch function, open rr wind..................active
1-touch function, close rr wind..................active
Conven. opening, remote ctrl....................active
Conven. closing, remote ctrl......................active
Tilt sensor.................................................active
Interior sensor..........................................active
Daytime running light ECE.........................not active
Auto. driv lights (set threshold values)......sensitive

Key 1,2,3,4:-
OFF memory...............................................not active
Fan correction............................................not active
Flaps set value correction..........................not active


For the E38/39 the service department had a form and I was given the choice to check off what I wanted. I don't know if they do the same for the E60. I understand the I-Drive has some key options you can set?


----------

